# Photoshoot Pricing Please help!



## madisonofriel (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey my name is maddie, I am a 17 year old aspiring photographer. 
I've been doing photoshoots on the cheap side for a couple years, and I really need help pricing photoshoots. 

You can see my work here : Maddie’s Photography
Please let me know what you think.


This is what I usually charge (keep in mind I'm not a pro and am charging friends/friends of friends.)
These are all on location outdoor photos.
$125 for
2-3 hours shooting time (but realistically whenever they want)
+editing time in lightroom and photoshop
and their choice of prints

or $175 for 
2-3 hours shooting time 
+ editing time in lightroom and photoshop
ALL (editied) digital images on a usb. 

I am thinking of changing the first package to 175 and the second to 200-250... 
But what I really need is a way to charge for different situations ie. Family, Senior, Engagement ect.

Because I personally HATE taking photos of 2 year olds for 175. Its a long story but lets just say i had a horrible experience with TWO, YES TWO 2 year olds and a Baby. 
I vowed never again, but here I am about to shoot a Family/ maternity with another 2 year old.
I definitely want to charge more but am not sure what to charge for this. please help!


----------



## Designer (Nov 2, 2015)

Why not write in your pricing structure that children under the age of (whatever) there is a surcharge of (whatever).  That way, the customers can decide if they want to spend the extra cash or let grandma watch the little ones.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 2, 2015)

Given you age and the fact that you're living (I assume) at home with family, pricing really doesn't matter a lot,  I would suggest though that you spend some time researching how to run a business, how to formulate a business plan, and how to calculate costs (There's a LOT more to it than "what should I charge").  You seem to be doing some nice work, and you will be farther ahead if you get things set up now the way you mean for them to continue.  

That said, your prices as-is don't seem wildly unrealistic, but I have no idea what the market is like in your area.  I will suggest however that you revise your thought process.  In the eyes of your government, you are indeed a professional.  Further, since you are charging for services, you likely need appropriate licenses/permits from local, state and perhaps federal authorities.  You absolutely must have insurance.  Since I assume you are below the age of majority in the state of Georgia, your parents would likely be responsible for any debts to taxation authorities, as well as damages resulting from negligence on your part (real or alleged) while shooting.

This isn't meant to scare you, but rather as the voice of experience and reason.  If you really do mean to be serious about a photographic business, even if it's not full time, do it right from the start!


----------



## Dmariehill (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not a professional, but I'm in GA  and I use professionals here.  Your session rates are competitve - think mini session for 125.  I'm seeing full sessions with 2 outfits for 200 to 250 around here.  However, it sounds like you include prints and most of the photographers I seriously considered don't.   They include editing of course, but not any of the prints.  That's were they make at least part of their money.

Also, think hard about giving away your images on USB for the 175 session price.   As tirediron said, start setting this up as though it will be a business for a long time and hopefully support you.  Quality prints is one of the things that sets the pro apart from the amateur.  I think I paid $600  or maybe a little more for printing rights to the shots from the last session I was in.   I also bought every print that I wanted to hang on my wall from the photographer and I wasn't disappointed.  I bought the images so I could print costco images for grandparents and family members.   It was cheaper than buying her prints for everyone.  And it let me share them with proper credit on facebook.  That got her good marketing too.  In the end, with session costs, travel fee to come outside her area, prints and rights to print, I think we spent a little over 2000.   I would rather pick someone who's style I like and pay them properly than just get it cheap.  There are enough people like me out there, start building your business to target us.  

If you're selling rights to your images, make sure you're still controlling how they are used.  For example, I bought the right to print as many copies as I want but not to edit her work.  I also could share them on social media but only with proper credit which included not only her name but a link to her site.  That's important  - it's free marketing and protects your work.

Others can tell you more about running a business, but this is my input as a customer.  Good luck to you!


----------



## chuasam (Dec 7, 2015)

A bit on the low side but that also depends on your market and your city. Don't make your age an issue and let your work sell itself.


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 30, 2016)

Dmariehill said:


> I'm not a professional, but I'm in GA  and I use professionals here.  Your session rates are competitve - think mini session for 125.  I'm seeing full sessions with 2 outfits for 200 to 250 around here.  However, it sounds like you include prints and most of the photographers I seriously considered don't.   They include editing of course, but not any of the prints.  That's were they make at least part of their money.
> 
> Also, think hard about giving away your images on USB for the 175 session price.   As tirediron said, start setting this up as though it will be a business for a long time and hopefully support you.  Quality prints is one of the things that sets the pro apart from the amateur.  I think I paid $600  or maybe a little more for printing rights to the shots from the last session I was in.   I also bought every print that I wanted to hang on my wall from the photographer and I wasn't disappointed.  I bought the images so I could print costco images for grandparents and family members.   It was cheaper than buying her prints for everyone.  And it let me share them with proper credit on facebook.  That got her good marketing too.  In the end, with session costs, travel fee to come outside her area, prints and rights to print, I think we spent a little over 2000.   I would rather pick someone who's style I like and pay them properly than just get it cheap.  There are enough people like me out there, start building your business to target us.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being an A+ customer and valuing the work of photographers. You deserve a "client of the year" award


----------

